# 5 Things To Consider Before Attending Medical School Abroad



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

Found this article very interesting. It was submitted to us by one of our members. Enjoy and please provide any input to the new students going abroad in the future!

https://medrookie.com/ams/5-things-to-consider-before-attending-medical-school-abroad.5/


----------

